# 16F84A conetacto al TV y Tetris



## Meta (Mar 17, 2008)

¿Alguien tiene idea de cómo poner la palabra *HOLA* en el televisor con el *PIC 16F84A*?

Si se fijan bien el vídeo, sólo utiliza una señal de RCA o A/V y el famoso y honorable 16F84.

Si encuentran información sobre esto nos avisan por aquí. Gracias.

YouTube - PROGRAMANDO EL TETRIS EN EL PIC 16F84


----------



## Tomasito (Mar 17, 2008)

No es muy nuevo esto. Hay tambien un PONG y algunas cosas más. Pero no deja de ser interesante 


Más información:
http://wk3.iespana.es/tetris.htm
http://www.blogovision.net/2007-09-16/tetris-con-un-pic/ (Usando una matriz de leds)



Salu2!


----------



## pic-man (Mar 18, 2008)

Ese tetris debe ser el de Rickard Gunee, su pagina personal era http://www.rickard.gunee.com pero desde hace poco tiempo la pagina no funciona, en su pagina explicaba como realizo el juego y habia un "how to" muy didactico sobre como generar video con un pic.

Si quieres ver su tutorial lo puedes hacer a traves de la Wayback Machine de Internet Archive: How to generate composite video signals in software using PIC


----------



## Meta (Mar 18, 2008)

http://www.taringa.net/posts/información/996552/Mod-8--Arma-tu-propia-consola-1-

http://server-die.alc.upv.es/asignaturas/TEII/2006-07/Web_C05/02.html


----------



## Meta (May 8, 2010)

Pueden poner enlaces nuevos sobre hacer juegos con PIC, en este caso con el 16F628A usan el *Space ínvader*. Se peuden bajar el hex.

http://www.neoteo.com/construye-tu-propio-videojuego-diy.neo

Si encuentran acualquier cosa y de cualquier PIC, ya saben.


----------



## sammaael (May 8, 2010)

genial!!! pero en general como poder proyectar una imagen en un televisor???


----------



## Chico3001 (May 11, 2010)

Revisa este tema:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/generar-senal-video-ntsc-usando-pic-15460/


----------



## sammaael (May 11, 2010)

gracias muy interesante!!!

PD: ultimamente veo tantas cosa interesantes en este foro que no se que estudiar primero!!


----------



## Meta (May 15, 2010)

Otro enlace sobre juegos con PIC.
http://www.neoteo.com/videojuegos-con-pic-16f628a-diy.neo

Saludo.


----------



## BKAR (Jul 24, 2010)

EL credaor del Tetris y el PING PON con el 16F84 MMM no me acuerdo se nombre

http://www.rickard.gunee.com/projects/video/pic/gamesys.php ahi ta su pagina oficial

ta,bien todo lo necesario pa construirlo ---- ami parecer es sencillo


----------



## Meta (Jul 24, 2010)

En mi caso lo pasaré al 16F88, tiene mucho más RAM para mejorarlo.


----------



## rencor (Sep 2, 2011)

bravazooo broer ke wenos ejemplos sin duda tengo que hacer uno de estos.


----------



## Meta (Sep 2, 2011)

La verdad es que si. Hay que hacer uno de estos, con música mejorada. mejor adaptarlo al 16F88.


----------

